# Another case of LG



## MZ93 (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi people, I'm new here. My name is Mario, and I'm from Argentina. My English is far from perfect so I apologize if there are grammatical errors or something that doesn't makes sense. I, like many people here, have the "LG" or "FBO" problem. I just found this community so I wanted to tell my story.

It all started around 6 or 7 years ago, just before starting the university. I had a completely normal life until then, without any gastric problems. However, I used to suffer constipation quite often. Actually, before I started with this problem, I had a period of 2 or 3 days of constipation, where I consumed quite a few laxants.

When I started the university, the nightmare began. I'm pretty sure you all know the synthoms, and the way they make you feel, so I'm not going to talk about that. The thing is that the problem became worse with the years.

I've seen many doctors, but none of them could help me. At first they told me to take AG Factor pills, I think that's what they give to kids with gas problems. It didn't do anything.

Then they told me to do an enema for a colon contrast, or something like that (I'm not sure how these things are called in english). It didn't show anything useful. The doctors told me I had something in my colon that made me susceptible to become constipated, but that's not my problem right now. I can live with constipation, but not with permanent gases.

I kept looking for answers. I did an anorectal manometry, which didn't show any negative results, and a few sessions of biofeedback, which didn't do anything. I also took some antibiotics, I think they were to reduce bacterial overgrowth inside the intestines. Nothing did anything.

I also made intolerance analysis, and apparently I'm intolerant to lactose and sucrose, even tho I never had any negative symptoms when consuming things with milk and sugar. Pretty much everything gives me gases.

In the end, every "professional" told me there wasn't anything more they could do for me, that I just needed to keep a healthy diet. I tried diets before, and nothing worked. I have gases even without eating for 2 or 3 days.

Now I graduated, just a couple of days ago. I'm a Software Engineer, apparently. At least that's what my degree says, because in my condition, I won't be able to work anywhere. I stood my situation for quite a while, trying to ignore the complains, jokes and noises of people around me, but I can't stand it any longer. I won't be able to find a job if I don't "fix" this thing soon, and all the hard work I did to get here would be in vain. I'm seriously thinking in suicide, which is quite sad, because I really don't want to die. There are many things I still want to do, I just don't want to live like this. My family can't keep supporting me, and If I don't get a job, many problems will come, until my life becomes... unmanageable. I really don't know what to do, I've read many posts and articles, and there doesn't seem to be a "cure" for this, but if anyone has a way to reduce its... impact, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Jonasbonus2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Dont give up on the diet just yet. It wont cure your disease at all, but it can reduce your smell.

Look up low sulfur diet. Also, stay away from proteins except on weekends( you should eat a lot of fish like salmon on Saturday and Sunday A.M. to make sure you get the protein up). Im fighting this disease too and personally found eating foods like kiwi and cucumber to reduce the smell for about a hour, so Id keep some of those handy whenever your around people. Good luck my friend, lets hope one day me and you can beat this illness. Remember to also try the SCD( special carbohydrate diet) as well. Just make sure you keep away from sulfurous Foods!


----------



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm the same, I pass gas no matter what I eat. Go to the doctor, get an allergy test for foods. If there are breath tests for sugar, get those too. Constipation can make you gassy too. You should maintain whollistic health, take care of all your issues. If you are hungry, the gas is worse. Don't wait too long to eat. You need a regimen for antibiotics, the bacteria only got worse because they became more resistant now. What kind of antibiotics did you take? How long? Some people had 5 sessions of antibiotics and probiotics before they got better.


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

Additionally to a low sulfer diet, it is advisable to keep a low to no carb diet. The former will reduce smell, while the latter will reduce volume.

There are jobs online, especially when you're a programmer. Look into bounties. Look into investing crypto currencies (risky).

I know this problem can effectively destroy your will to live. Your anorectal manometry is fine, so at least this is not the problem. Live as healty as you possibly can. We have someone here who has LG or FBO for twenty years and managed to get out of this pitt, at least for some weeks now. If you ever figure it out, you'll be a better person with a lot of empathy for other people.


----------

